# Polishing Compounds



## BryanMurphy (Mar 17, 2021)

I was wondering what you all use to polish pens.  Specifically things like Ebonite, diamondcast or resins.

For wood I am using Tripoli, White Diamond, and Carnuba Wax.


----------



## carlmorrell (Mar 17, 2021)

Forever, I used micro-mesh then Maguires Scratch-X.  Regardless of CA finish over wood, plastics, or ebonite.  (I have made quite a bit of ebonite). Sometimes, when I make a mistake, usually not sanding parallel to the body, I get all done and see scratches, more visible on dark surfaces.  Last summer, I decided to get the 3-wheel buffing system from Penn-state, and have to admit it, but it seems to make everything pop a little more.  So I think you are already on the right track!

Two observations I can not stress enough. Wet sanding will hide scratches.  Make sure you dry off to see if there are any scratches before progressing finer.  Second, I ALWAYS have on extra magnification.  I love my Donegan glass visors. My opinion there is, if I can get the scratches out with magnification, they will not be seen without the magnifiers.


----------



## rixstix (Mar 17, 2021)

From my picture framing days, polishing acrylic was always done using Novus 3-2-1 products; so that is what I use by old habit on acrylic and other resins.  Never looked for anything better or easier.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Mar 17, 2021)

I like Novus 3 and 2 and then do the Tripoli and White Diamond Beall wheels.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Mar 18, 2021)

Dico PBC


----------



## TonyL (Mar 18, 2021)

Tripoli, wd, then two finer compounds of this brand. https://www.menzerna.com/products/solid-compounds/


----------



## McKenzie Penworks (Mar 19, 2021)

I did a few variations of the same thing for 10+ years... Then a friend of mine gave me a set of "Magic Juice" polishing liquids to try and it was a game changer. 

In the past I'd wet sand with 800,1200,2000 work by way through the 6 or so grits of 3M polishing paper (You know it as Zona possibly) then use two different 3M polishing compounds. It worked but it was certainly a lot to go through.

After trying Magic Juice from Stadium blanks I'm hooked. I still do my 800,1200,2000 but then I just go through the 6 grits of the liquid abrasive using a microfiber towel with my blank on the lathe and it looks as good or better as anything I've taken to a buffer. Once I found out what he's rebottling it made a lot more sense. It's basically one of the best liquid abrasive products on the planet that runs $180 per "grit" in the full bottle form. Thankfully a little goes a long way and him rebottling it makes it a lot more approachable than having to spend $1k+ on a good liquid abrasive system.


----------



## henry1164 (Mar 19, 2021)

This only works when you have the blank turned/tooled to a smooth finish with no tool marks (i.e. use skew as final tool), no depressions, scratches, etc. and you can start sanding at 400 grit.  With wood I sand to 1000 grit, clean with DNA (and let fully dry) followed by CA - most times I use thin only and about 8-9 coats.  After CA has fully cured I sand from 600 grit to about 1500 grit.  Then I use Dr. Kirk's Red/White/Blue at a high speed - about 2500.  I know when it's working as I get some heat through the paper towel.  With acrylic I sand to 2000 grit then use Dr. Kirk's as above.  After Dr. Kirk's and keeping the speed the same I apply Meguair's PlastX  also looking for the heat.  Not having to use micro-mesh is a time saver, eliminates the need for water and gives an excellent result.




__





						Dr. Kirk's Micro Magic Polishing Wax 3 Piece Set | Finishing | Craft Supplies USA
					

Shopping for Pen and Project Finishes, like Dr. Kirk's Micro Magic Polishing Wax 3 Piece Set is easy at Craft Supplies USA.  Not only do we offer Pen and Project Finishes, we also have a full range of related items for woodturners at exceptional prices.




					www.woodturnerscatalog.com


----------



## peytonstreet (Jun 8, 2021)

McKenzie Penworks said:


> I did a few variations of the same thing for 10+ years... Then a friend of mine gave me a set of "Magic Juice" polishing liquids to try and it was a game changer.
> 
> In the past I'd wet sand with 800,1200,2000 work by way through the 6 or so grits of 3M polishing paper (You know it as Zona possibly) then use two different 3M polishing compounds. It worked but it was certainly a lot to go through.
> 
> After trying Magic Juice from Stadium blanks I'm hooked. I still do my 800,1200,2000 but then I just go through the 6 grits of the liquid abrasive using a microfiber towel with my blank on the lathe and it looks as good or better as anything I've taken to a buffer. Once I found out what he's rebottling it made a lot more sense. It's basically one of the best liquid abrasive products on the planet that runs $180 per "grit" in the full bottle form. Thankfully a little goes a long way and him rebottling it makes it a lot more approachable than having to spend $1k+ on a good liquid abrasive system.


Here here on the Magic Juice!  I go thru the Abranet mesh sanding sheets up to 1,000 grit, then switch and polish with the 6 grades of Magic Juice. I don't even have to buff as the last grade of Magic Juice does better than Caswell fine and extra-fine compounds.


----------

